# Indoor HDR from Epcot - Poll



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you for voting and/or commenting.
1. 



2.


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

The HDR process didn't turn out so great on these photos. I can see some blown highlights, chromatic aberration, and there's a reflection on the top part of the first photo.

I think it would benefit from more subdued lighting, given the subject.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

^Thank you. Thats why I love getting some fresh eyes on these, where is the CA? I dont think I can fix the reflection in post, can I? How?


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

Poll choice number 5.  - The Edited tonned down version.


----------



## ann (Sep 10, 2012)

like the toned down one better, the first was to orange for my taste


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 10, 2012)

That's better, Parker. The CA was above the jug in number 2 under the lamp.

And I don't think you can get rid of the reflection too easily.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 10, 2012)

Toned down looks pretty darn good, best!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2012)

The second image needs either leveled or have the perspective corrected.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

^ Thank you guys.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2012)

Id like to see the shots that made up one of the HDR originals.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

^Is this good or how should I send them to you?^


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 10, 2012)

I liked both of them really but the toned down was the best one


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2012)

I think this is a pretty good image without the oversaturated colors. The image is sharp enough, but you did something that made it contrasty and maybe over sharpened.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

^ Nice Edit Bynx. You made the lighting look natural,  yet still kept the nice brick/wood colors that I like in this photo.


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 11, 2012)

I messed with your brackets a little and did two.






one more over the top


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 11, 2012)

^Nice vipgraphx. I like the dark tones in yours. Thanks for taking the time for the edit. I think it is a challenging, yet fun photo to edit.


----------

